# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Festivali i Këngës RTSH 2006!

## KILI

:Lulja3:  Kush kengetar e fiton fest( mendim paraprak) :Lulja3:

----------


## KILI

Kengetaret jane>                                                                                                                                      KUJTIM PRODANI,XHO ARDIT FEJZO,AMARDA ARKAXHI,EVIS MULA,SAJMIR BRAHO,MARIZA IKONOMI,ARBER ARAPI,ROVENA STEFA,ELIZA HOXHA,JONIDA MALIQI,ALBERIE HADERGJONAJ,SAJMIR CILI,TONIN MARKU,ENKELEIDA KODRA,VOLTAN PRODANISONILA MARA

----------


## Poison_Ivy

Njeri me i keputur se tjetri...
Kam hequr dore nga festivali disa vjet me pare! Shume bajat per mendimin tim.
Per te dhene nje mendim duhet te degjosh kenget me perpara, apo jo?

----------


## 007uk

:adams:  Jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin tend,Poison_Ivy,rtsh ndiqeshe nga e keqja se s'kishim kanale te tjera se na i kishte ndaluar xhaxhi.....,por ne te njejten kohe,po nga e keqje,ishe i detyruar,te shikoje edhe festivalin,...po nga e keqja..rtsh  :Ekrani:  se te tjerat :Sater:

----------


## Sa Kot

_KUJTIM PRODANI,XHO ARDIT FEJZO,AMARDA ARKAXHI,EVIS MULA,SAJMIR BRAHO,MARIZA IKONOMI,ARBER ARAPI,ROVENA STEFA,ELIZA HOXHA,JONIDA MALIQI,ALBERIE HADERGJONAJ,SAJMIR CILI,TONIN MARKU,ENKELEIDA KODRA,VOLTAN PRODANISONILA MARA_

E para nga i gjete emrat?

E dyta...fitues nuk mund te parashikohet dot (sepse vitin e kaluar u be nami kur nje kenge skandaloze fitoi mbi disa te tjera qe ishin disi me te mira.)

Por, kengetaret e mia te preferuara jane: Evis Mula, Mariza Ikonomi dhe Alberie Hadergjonaj.

Jonida, nqs ka kenge koti sic ka pasur gjithmone...nuk fiton gje. Vetem ndonje hit super e shpeton kete, ndryshe me ato melodite qe zgjaten pa mbarrim, nuk fiton dot. S'ka nxjerre asnje kenge te mire qe ja vlen per t'u permendur.

Rovena, kot fare...karjera e saj eshte e bazuar trecereku ne kenge te huazuara, mendoj se do e kete veshtire te kendoje nje origjinale serish. :pa dhembe:  

Evisi, nqs e ka prape etno nuk do fitoje gje, se ju mbush kupa edhe etnove ne festival pas Ledines dhe Luizit. Kenga e saj e fundit "E Dua Kengen" ka qene me e mira qe ka pasur, por c'e do, etno.

Mariza, kjo duhet te ndryshoje stil urgjentisht sepse kenget nuk jane aq te fuqishme sac duhet te jene. Kenga e saj me e mire ka qene "Pjano E Vjeter" dhe "Nuk Dua Te Jem"...te tjerat, ehh jo dhe aq.

Alberie mund t'a fitoje kollaj nqs ka kenge te mire, i pershtatet c'do rryme sepse zeri i forte dhe prezenca moderne e ndihmon. Vetem t'i largohet kengeve humanitare, sepse ka fituar njehere me nje kenge te tille ne 1998...kshuqe i duhet dicka rreth dashurise. Kjo i qan baladad...kush e harron dot "Jeta S'eshte Loder" apo "Kitara", oh, dhe kengen e saj energjike fantastike bombastike "Lozonjare".

Per mua, Alberie Hadergjonaj ja merr, eshte mbreteresha mes princeshave.

----------


## Poison_Ivy

Alberia, mi goce, nuk ka menje me i knu dashnis, se e ka burrin n'burg. Kot tashti...

Per mua Mariza me mire. Te pakten tani me kete albumin e ri e ka hequr ate velin e gjasme metalares se pervuajtur qe ka pasur. Ta veshi e ta ngjeshi ai joni Peci dhe...edhe nje gote vere nga mbrapa...se zerin e ka pasur gjithmone ajo, nuk ke c'i thua...

----------


## Sa Kot

Mariza nje here filloi si Laura Pausini, pastaj ndryshoi u be si metal i skadum, tani albumin e ri nuk ja kam degjuar, po nqs e ke ma co me PM nqs mundesh.

C'fare i ka bere burri Alberies...sikur u merrte me biznese te rrezikshme ai me duket?? :djall me brire:

----------


## Poison_Ivy

Koli e?
Me nrog! 
Gjynaf e zeza se i kane ngelur gocat asaj per ti rritur.

----------


## Sa Kot

Hajt mo kshu shkojn keto pune...po me siguri ai qe eshte marr me drog do kete ca qypa te futur me ndonje koder a ndonje mal, Alberija do jete duke bere pall lol. U duk vitin e kaluar ne fakt qe deshi t'a fitonte festivalin po nuk e kishte kengen ne nivelin ku duhet per te fituar...po edhe ai Luizi o Zot, ai ishte katastrof fare. :pa dhembe:

----------


## Sa Kot

*Përzgjidhen këngët pjesëmarrëse në Festivalin e RTSH-së. Çfarë rezervojnë organizatorët për përvjetorin e 45-të të historisë së këngës së lehtë shqiptare

45 vjet festival në RTSH, Zaret e para u hodhën*


_Alma Mile_

Një festival që në ngjizje po pretendon që ta vendosë në vend të vet çdo gjë: krijimtarinë, debutimin dhe festën. Në përfundim të punës disajavore, redaksia e muzikës pranë Radio Televizionit Publik Shqiptar përzgjedh këngët pjesëmarrëse në edicionin e 45-të të Festivalit të Këngës. Përveç këngës duhet menduar dhe për festën, pasi ky është përvjetor i madh për ngjarjen muzikore që tradicionalisht është mbajtur çdo fund dhjetori. Kjo i ka shtyrë organizatorët të mendojnë për plot pesë ditë festival, ku tri i përkasin garës së këngëve për vitin 2006 dhe dy të tjera si homazh për historinë që mbërriti deri në këtë ditë. Një natë Gala për të kujtuar 45 vjet këngë në Radio dhe Televizion dhe një natë televizive vetëm për këngëtarët e rinj.

Kështu pra ndarja është bërë e qartë për këtë vit: këngëtarët big më vete dhe të rinjtë më vete. Redaksia e festivalit, e drejtuar nga kompozitori Edmond Zhulali, përzgjodhi 30 këngë që vijnë përmes zërave të njohur të Arbërie Hadërgjonajt, Mariza Ikonomit, Evis Mulës, Jonida Maliqit, Kujtim Prodanit, Saimir Brahos, Arbër Arapit, Enkelejda Kodrës e cila vjen nga Italia për të kënduar një këngë të Gjergj Lekës (ish -bashkëshortit), etj. Pas një periudhe të gjatë mungese i kthehet festivalit edhe një nga këngëtarët më në zë të kësaj skene, që bëri emër me këngë të tilla si Sytë e tu, Pranvera me një lule nuk vjen, Toka e diellit, etj. Bëhet fjalë për Frederik Ndocin i cili jeton dhe ka një karrierë si këngëtar në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës.

Surprizë përbën pjesëmarrja edhe e Alban Skënderaj, tashmë ikonë e Festivalit Top Fest si dy herë fitues i tij. Hyrja në konkurrim e Skënderajt si kantautor ka nisur të përflitet pa u nxehur akoma atmosfera e garës si kandidat i lakuar për Festivalin Evropian.

Ndër emrat e krijuesve bie dukshëm në sy mungesa e kompozitorëve Shpëtim Saraçi e Alfred Kaçinari, por ka të tjera prurje emrash të konsoliduar si Adrian Hila, Osman Mula, Petrit Tërkuçi, Gjergj Leka, Luan Zhegu, Pirro Çako e Sokol Marsi. Ndërkaq autorët e teksteve janë po ata që nuk lëvizin nga istikami i vargjeve të festivalit të dhjetorit: Zhuliana Jorganxhi, Agim Doçi, Arben Duka, Jorgo Papingjit, por edhe Timo Flloko, Pandi Laço, Agron Tufa, etj. Kësaj liste prej 30 këngësh do ti shtohen edhe dy të tjera, që do të përzgjidhen nga konkursi i të rinjve. Kjo do të jetë ajo natë me vete e cila e regjistruar do të shfaqet në ekranin e TVSH-së në datën 20 dhjetor. 20 janë këngët e këtij seksioni ku i është lënë hapësirë këngëtarëve debutues. Nga këta do të zgjidhen vetëm dy fitues të cilëve më pas do tiu jepet e drejta të konkurrojnë të barabartë me çdo këngë tjetër të festivalit.

*Redaksia e muzikës në RTSH mbërriti në këtë fazë nga seleksionimi i 85 krijimeve të paraqitura. Mes të skualifikuarve mësohet të ketë pasur edhe emra të njohur si Soni, Stine, Kozma Dushi, etj. Sipas drejtorit artistik, Edmond Zhulali, pretendohet që ky edicion të jetë tërësisht i veçantë, jo vetëm sepse është një përvjetor, por mbi të gjitha në paraqitjen artistike. Me qëllim që nga ky edicion të dalë një këngë e denjë për të prezantuar muzikën shqiptare në skenën e Festivalit Evropian.* 

Hajde te shofim se c'fare do kete ndonje te re... :sarkastik:  

Per mua, pas kesaj qe lexova...Alban Skenderaj fiton. E kane si uje te kulluar te shkretin. :pa dhembe:

----------


## Eminemka

pfffff pa dgju kenget ca te themi ne ,...............


apo e ke per pamje ti kshu

----------


## Michelle

Me falni nqs jam ne temen e gabuar por a mund te me gjeni tekstin e kenges :breshka: rahet e tua do jem- West Side Family
Do isha shume mirenjohese  :buzeqeshje: 
bye bye from Michelle

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> Me falni nqs jam ne temen e gabuar por a mund te me gjeni tekstin e kengesrahet e tua do jem- West Side Family
> Do isha shume mirenjohese 
> bye bye from Michelle


Krahet e tua do jem - WSF

Ngrihesh fillon ecen
Kur gjunjet ty ste mbajn
Ti qan Brenda vetes
qesh per tmos u par
Je derrmuar
Tani po zvarritesh
Por ke kembe te forta
Ke filluar qe te rritesh

Furtun ke para vetes
Por mbahesh perseri
Ti se di se cdo te thot
Po ke rrug ne marrezi
Ne mes mbaron gjitchka
Si nje film qe sapo pritet 
Ky film po vazhdon 
E ty ste fshin dot me vitet 
Te shtrrengoj fort
Te prek
Te puth
Ti je ti
Un rrugen prap vazhdoj 
Por kam lot ne syte e mi
Me dhemb zemra qe ste kam
Por shpirt une ty te kam
Cdo dit prap me ty lind
Dhe eshte fal teje qe un jam

Me ler te jem ti
Nese neser sdo te jesh
Me ler te shoh ne sy
Nese sy nuk do te kesh
Me mer 
Me jep force 
Rrugen time tek ti
Gjith rruget e zemres time 
Ecin me cojn tek ti 

Rref
Krahet e tua do jem
Kur ti force mos te kesh
Do te vi e do te mbaj shpirt
Gjersa dhimbja te shkoj tej
Syte e tu do te jem
Erresir mos te ndjesh
Do te flas me zerin tend
Te kam jet
Te kam perjet 
Krahet e tua do jem
Perqafimin do ndjesh

Do jetoj me frymen tende
Sa edhe fundi frik te ket
Dhe ne endrra me vjen 
Per cdo nat shpirti ndjen
Doren tende ne trrupin time
Perkedhel embel me flet 
Krahet e tua do jem 

Flet te bardha shoh
Ne librin e jetes time
Si nje shpirt I burgosur
Qe mban frmen me kujtime
Mundohem te jem pa ty
Neper turma I harruar
Nje njeri qe nuk jam
Por dikur kam egzistuar
Jet kam nga buza jote
Me ty pran 
Un e ti ishim dikur
Perjetsisht te pandar
Kur qeshje
Qeshje dhe afroheshe pran meje
Flisje, humbisje
Ne puthje e metej 
E rrembej qenjen time
Gjithcka ishte e ditur
Do jemi prap bashk
Kurr mos thuaj kurr
Fati gjithmon ecen
Per ku jo nuk e di
Por di qe 
Rruget e zemres time
Me cojn tek ti

Rref

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Michelle

Milaniste shume shume faleminderit dhe respekte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Njeri me i keputur se tjetri...
> Kam hequr dore nga festivali disa vjet me pare! Shume bajat per mendimin tim.
> Per te dhene nje mendim duhet te degjosh kenget me perpara, apo jo?


100% dakord,
as qe e meriton te quhet festival.

----------


## Asriana

Festivali i fundvitit eshte nje eveniment qe ka edhe ai rendesine e vet.Per mendimin tim nuk mund te ecet me supozime se kush mund te fitoje dhe kush jo,sepse festivali ende nuk eshte transmetuar,dhe kenget nuk i kemi degjuar akoma,une personalisht shpresoj qe te fitoje ajo kenge qe e meriton vertet cmimin,pa ndermjetesime manovrash nga me te ndryshmet per ti dhene cmimin ndonje kenge qe nuk e meriton :djall me brire:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> 100% dakord,
> as qe e meriton te quhet festival.



 Ja se sa patriota jeni mor vellerez e morta shqiptare !!!! Te vetmin festival qe ka kombi yne si tradite me se 30 vite , juve nuk doni as emrin tia degjoni !!! 
   Xhorxh Gordon Bajron ka thene " Qeshi me punet e tjereve , vetem pse smundem me qa " - keshtu ndjehem une me fjalet e juaja te pa pjekura fare . 
    Turp te keni qe quani veten shqiptare , se si duket juve me shum ju pelqen festivali i kenges greke dhe ai i San Remos .

     Nje rilindas i njohur  ka thene " Ah shqiptare te mjere qe u ka zene koka ere " dhe aq shum ere u ka zene sa qe jeni duke me qelbur ajrin ketu ku jam .

----------


## Bl3ri

Nga gjithe keto kengetare  :  _KUJTIM PRODANI,XHO ARDIT FEJZO,AMARDA ARKAXHI,EVIS MULA,SAJMIR BRAHO,MARIZA IKONOMI,ARBER ARAPI,ROVENA STEFA,ELIZA HOXHA,JONIDA MALIQI,ALBERIE HADERGJONAJ,SAJMIR CILI,TONIN MARKU,ENKELEIDA KODRA,VOLTAN PRODANISONILA MARA_
Njoh vetem Rovenen , Marizen, Evis Mulen, Alberien, Elizen, Joniden, 
Me pelqejn disa kenge nga keto kengetare por per ne EuroVision duhet nje kenge bukur e mire per te arritur sukses vendi yne ne kete rast Shqiperia sepse edhe pse sjemi te bashkuar ne prap anojm nga vendi yne  :xhemla:

----------


## xfiles

> Ja se sa patriota jeni mor vellerez e morta shqiptare !!!! Te vetmin festival qe ka kombi yne si tradite me se 30 vite , juve nuk doni as emrin tia degjoni !!! 
>    Xhorxh Gordon Bajron ka thene " Qeshi me punet e tjereve , vetem pse smundem me qa " - keshtu ndjehem une me fjalet e juaja te pa pjekura fare . 
>     Turp te keni qe quani veten shqiptare , se si duket juve me shum ju pelqen festivali i kenges greke dhe ai i San Remos .
> 
>      Nje rilindas i njohur  ka thene " Ah shqiptare te mjere qe u ka zene koka ere " dhe aq shum ere u ka zene sa qe jeni duke me qelbur ajrin ketu ku jam .


ç'hyn patriotizmi me nje festival qe eshte qesharak tashme,
festivali ishte kur ishte, vite me pare ku merrnin pjese kengetare te vertete artista , jo si sot kur kenget dhe kengetaret e rinj ta shpifin , te bejne me dhimbje koke.

Sa per info festivali i sanremos nuk me ka pelqyer ndonjehere , as kenget e reja sot ne rang nderkombetar. muzika ishte kur ishte, sot ka vdekur.

Vetem thirri mendjes se te jesh shqiptar apo patriot nuk do te thote te te pelqeje festivali.

----------


## BvizioN

Kanali televiziv RTVSH ka shpallur listen e 30 kengetareve qe do marrin pjese ne Festivalin e 45'te te kenges.Fituesi i ketij festivali,edhe kete vit do perfaqesoje Shqiperine ne Eurovizionin e vitit te ardhshem (nga fundi i muajt Mai) Vitet e kaluara fituesi/ja eshte vendosur 50% ne baze te televotave dhe 50% ne baze te jurise.Ka te ngjare qe nje sistem i tille te perdoret perseri kete vit.

Kengetaret qe do konkurojne per te fituar te drejten e prezantimit te Shqiperise ne Eurovision 2007 jane

*Kujtim Prodani
Mateus Frroku
Joe Ardit Fejzo
Amarda Arkaxhi
Samanta Karavelo
"Sfinksi"
Sonila Mara
Erion Korini
Evis Mula
Gerta Tafa
Andi Kongo
Saimir Cili
Etmond Mancaku
Saimir Braho
B. Mehmeti, M. Ymeri
Rovena Stafa
Tonin Marku
Mariza Ikonomi
Ervin Bushati
Alban Skenderaj
Eliza Hoxha
Silva Gunbardhi
Frederik Ndoci
Jonida Maliqi
Gerta Koci
Alberie Hadergjonaj
Enkeleida Kodra
Arber Arapi
Rosela Gjylbegu
Voltan Prodani*

Ne vitin 2004 Shqiperia fitoj vendin e katert ne naten gjysmefinale te Eurovisionit me kengen e Anjeza Shahinit *The image of you*,e cila perfundoj ne vendin e shtate ne naten finale.Nje vit me pas Shqiperia arriti veten ne pzicionin e 16'te me kengen e Ledina Celos *Tomorrow I go*. Ndersa kete vit Shqiperia u paraqit per here te pare me nje kenge te kenduar ne gjuhen tone nacionale,nga Luiz Ejlli.Kenga *Zjarr e ftohte* arriti vetem vendin e 14'te ne naten gjysmefinale,duke humbur te drejten e konkurimit ne naten finale.Keshtu qe edhe vitin e ardhshem Shqiperise i duhet te konkuroje ne gjysmefinale fillimisht.

----------

